# 304 funnel



## nighthawkFmobil (Mar 26, 2021)

I made this funnel on the left out of 304 stainless a while back. A friend of mine wanted the one on the right reproduced but couldn't find a way to have it made without it costing an arm and a leg. It's was a goal of mine to make this part before I even knew what a lathe was so I'm quite proud of the simple looking tool. It's a 60 degree taper from about 1 7/8" down to a 1/4" through hole running the length of the part with about a .05- .04" wall and at the end I taper it even thinner. It was quite the adventure, I almost gave up but in the end I'm happy with the result! It turned out better than the original. Never give up guys!!! Well maybe give up sometimes if your mental or physical health is at stake haha.


----------



## gradient (Mar 26, 2021)

very nice!  I could imagine a use for one right now.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 27, 2021)

Two piece construction?


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Mar 28, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Two piece construction?


Yes sir, I purchased 304 tube close to my final diamater l. Turned it down and reamed it. Then I weled it together. I originally tried drilling the hole but it was was too long and cost more money.

It was a good experience for a beginner learning to purchase stock as close to your final intentions as possible.  I didnt understand that thought process starting out.


----------

